# Need volume control for mono corded cell headset 2.5mm (can adapt if 3.5mm).



## pcumming (May 8, 2005)

Need volume control for mono corded cell headset 2.5mm (can adapt if 3.5mm). 

I have an over-the-head single ear headset with boom type mic for a cordless home phone handset (does not matter if cell or home). Phone uses a 2.5mm adapter. It is mono (one ear) and has a built-in mic (boom). 

Earpiece volume is much too loud even if I lower headset volume on the phone itself.

I bought a Plantronics headset that had built-in volume control (and mic mute) and while the headset volume control worked in decreasing the volume enough, the mic was inferior and people had trouble hearing me. 

So at this point I would like (and cannot find) an adapter to lower the headset (ear) volume instead of my stuffing cotton and some duct tape over the shell of the single earpiece.

I do not feel like building one.

Thanks
Peter


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi pcumming


Try using your pc's mixer volume control panel to your sound card, you should be able to control the decibel level to your head set. 


post back your findings.


----------



## pcumming (May 8, 2005)

Home phone. Nothing to do with a pc.
Thanks
Peter



octaneman said:


> Hi pcumming
> 
> 
> Try using your pc's mixer volume control panel to your sound card, you should be able to control the decibel level to your head set.
> ...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

My appologies , here is something I think may intrest you. 


Try here: Gadget.brando.com


----------

